# Tusky Ramp



## cuwoohio (Apr 29, 2004)

Anyone have any info on when the new boat ramp in Tuscarawas will be finished? I know they're working on it now.


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

where is it at, on what road ? would like to try it.


----------



## cuwoohio (Apr 29, 2004)

If you take 416 to Tusky, it has to be on the left somewhere. ( if you're coming from Phila) I haven't seen where actually is, just heard about it. They were pouring concrete for parking, and had the ramp area readied to pour on Thursday.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey Sauguy, If you go into Tusky from Uville way, it is just on the other side of the bridge. Looks like it will be a nice one too. Nice that the town has a Mayor that is a fisherman......He helped it become reality. I wish they would do that now down my way instead of just talking about it


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

good deal. i have been looking for ramps in the area that we can make short trips from, that might be it. will check it out this week.


----------



## 'Rude Dog (Apr 11, 2004)

Rockbass, is this ramp at the same site as the old one at the state dam at tusky, or is it closer to the Y tavern area, or at a different location- I hava a 14 ft alum. smokercraft with a 15 hp. that I have been wanting to put on the river - need details on loaction, etc. of the new ramp !!! Thanks, 'Rude Dog


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

checked out the ramp. getting ready to pour ramp, rebar laid. it is on the southeast side of the blue bridge. looks nice. it is just down the road from the y tavern.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Yeah right by the Bridge by the Y tavern.........the rebar has been there for a little while now. I think the water came up a little bit and I am hoping they allow it to come back down more so the ramp is extended into the water a little bit. It will be nice there for sure when it is all done.......Looks like there will be a nice parking area for it too!


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

it will probably get a lot of use from me. closest ramp to me and looks like the nicest. can't wait.


----------



## teamtory (Apr 25, 2005)

Yeah it looks like it is going to be nice, even though I dont have a boat to use it.
Tory


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I am not sure about river boat ramps, but I think it will be the nicest one on the river period


----------



## 'Rude Dog (Apr 11, 2004)

never fished the tusc. below midvale/5 waters area, so I can't wait to check it out! how shallow is the river there, are there any obstacles to watch out for, deep holes, etc. ???? Inquiring minds would like to know !!!! 'Rude Dog


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

there is a ramp on route 60 in warsaw that is new and all concrete too. it is nicer than many lake ramps. i think that is the walhonding river there.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

i believe it will be the only state maintained ramp on the tusc.
bttmline


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Yeah I was meaning the Tusc Sauguy.......I am thinking this one will look as good or better than most of the ramps at the lakes too


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

The ramp is goin to be great for fishin and of course my duck huntin boat! I just love that river! DUCKS AND FLATHEADS doesnt get any better than that.

real men catch flatheads


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

they poured the ramp. here are some pics.


----------



## 'Rude Dog (Apr 11, 2004)

Can't wait till the concrete dries- looks like a first class ramp !!! gonnabe on vacation the 1st week of august - look for a yellow 14 ft smokercraft with a 9.9 chrysler , or a blue '93 chev. plow truck in the lot !!!! AWESOME !!!! 'Rude Dog


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

the ramp is supposed to be finnished on aug 15.


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

they have started to put the curbing in around the parking lot. hopefully they will be done soon.


----------



## 'Rude Dog (Apr 11, 2004)

went by on 8/8 - looks like curbing is done, waiting on asphalt, I presume- wish they'd hurry up and finish it !!!! can't wait till fall !!!! 'Rude Dog


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I am still unsure of what the did at the end of the ramp. I don't know if they used any kind of fill ot what cuz the end of the ramo is out of the water right now..........hopefully there is something in there so it does not wash out underneath the end of the ramp


----------



## 'Rude Dog (Apr 11, 2004)

went by the tusky ramp thisw morning, still no paving in the parking lot - I assume it will be asphalt, as the concrete curbing has been done for some time, now- anyone know when they are going to finish it ???


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

went by the ramp this afternoon. took some pics.


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

pics taken 8/26/05


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

another pic


----------



## 'Rude Dog (Apr 11, 2004)

went there about the middle of august and concrete ramp was poured, but no paving or fill for road base was in yet-do they intend to pave, or is it just going to be limestone ???


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

they look like they have to pour more concrete for what looks like handicaped parking and i think they will have some sort of floating dock. they have limestoned it, not sure if they will asphalt it. hope they finnish soon.


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

went by the ramp sat, all they have done is paint some yellow lines on what i thought was the handicap parking.


----------



## 'Rude Dog (Apr 11, 2004)

drove by the ramp last night after taking the dogs to the vet in Newcomerstown-still no progress- people were fishing from the boat ramp, still roped off - sure would be nice to use this ramp IF THEY WOULD JUST FINISH IT !!!!! 'Rude Dog


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

got two weeks vacation coming up and would like to use the ramp, hope they finnish soon.


----------



## 'Rude Dog (Apr 11, 2004)

STILL no progress at the ramp- I just wish that they would put down more limestone and let us use it !!! Still roped off with barrier tape . FYI, 'Rude Dog


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

According to my cousin, they still have to put in another section of ramp at the end of what is there. I know it only makes sense that they do it while the water is low. There are different contractors doing different thing. They still have to do the dock yet.


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

might be able to use it next year. oh well.


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

pics of ramp


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Where is the ramp located?


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

new sign at ramp. it is located at tuscawaras ohio.


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

Does anyone know if I would be able to launch my 17' Stratos without ripping the bottom out of of the boat? Is it fairly deep around this part of the tusc.? Any and all info is appreciated!
Thanks, Jason


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

i believe it is around 10 ft in most of this area but like all rivers, that can change. and you want to always keep your eyes open and aware of logs and other floating debris.
Tim


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

have canoed this area a couple times. i would not put in a boat like yours there. lots of shallows in front of ramp. check out the pics i posted. that was in summer, and was shallow.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I would not recommend putting that boat into the Tusc in this area. Lots of good fishing, but you will tear it up. I am pretty sure it is shallow up and down stream from the ramp. If the water is up, you would be ok, but if it is running close to normal, I would not take anything but aluminum or a canoe.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i heard from a good friend , that is a good stretch of river down there for smallmouth and saugeyes. the tusc is a awesome fishery at times, put in your boat and use some common sense, you should be fine.


----------



## Saugie (Oct 23, 2004)

Just a word of caution. The Tuscarawas river at the Tusky ramp is very shallow. We used to water ski at the bridge back in the late 50's before Tappan was opened up to high horse motors. The water when normal is only 2 to 3 feet deep at the bridge. A half mile up stream or down and you are into 6 inchs to a foot of water. The further you go up or down stream the shallower it gets..Tusky ramp is a beautiful ramp and parking area but really only good for picking up canoes and small boats that are put in up stream. If you motor up stream, only run at idle..Good luck in your fishing ..


----------

